# Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot?



## Kojote (7 März 2006)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot?


http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Otto-OttoDe-Site/de_DE/-/EUR/OV_BrowseCatalog-Start;sid=FSovpZoTGFEupd4eOGSXhYG_KdkzVFKvLcgMiALWRzWK68gMsGSEyZfL53RnMA==?CategoryName=sh776725&SpecialShopName=sh1139328&ls=0


Danke


----------



## MatMer (7 März 2006)

Hallo,
hört sich zwar nicht schlecht an, auch für den Preis nicht, aber ich glaube da bekommt man auch was für weniger Geld.
Es sei denn du brauchst wirklich den Multimedia Schnickschnack dann lohnt sich das aufjedenfall, ansonsten kann man beim Tuner und der Fernbedienung und dem Gedöns Geld sparen.

Ich weiß ja nciht wofür du ihn einsetzen willst.


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2006)

Ja, dito MatMer, allerdings sollte das Ding vielleicht eher Hongkong-PC oder Taiwan-Möhre heißen. Deutschland PC pffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kojote (7 März 2006)

ok....aber angenommen man möchte diesen ganzen Krempel haben, ist
der Preis dann ok?


----------



## seeba (7 März 2006)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> ok....aber angenommen man möchte diesen ganzen Krempel haben, ist
> der Preis dann ok?



Hmm die Grafikkarte kommt mir etwas schwach vor... Aber da kenn ich mich auch nich mehr sooo aus, aber 300 am Ende sollte bei nVidia nicht gerade das Top-Modell sein!?


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2006)

Wenn du Step7 oder WinCC-Flex laufen lassen willst brauchst du schon wieder XP-Prof zusätzlich. Außerdem gibt es kaum für X64 optimierte Software, so daß die Dinger im Moment noch keinen echten Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bieten. Ich würde den nicht nehmen, sondern 
eher beim Laden um die Ecke, von mit aus auch Media-Markt und Co. nachsehen, das hast du es auch leichter, wenn mal was nicht mehr will.


----------



## babu (20 März 2006)

*64bit*

Hallo,

habe mal gehört, das unter XP für 64bitter nicht alle Programme laufen, die für 32 Bit ausgelegt sind.
Wie sieht es denn mit der üblichen Siemens Software (Step 7 u.a.) aus ?


----------



## bloodykiss99 (9 April 2006)

Step 7 läuft auf nem 64Bit Prozessor genauso. Zu 99,9% läuft jede Anwendung die für 32Bit ausgelegt ist auch auf´m 64 Bit Prozessor. Wie das auf WinXP 64 aussieht kann ich alllerdings nicht sagen.


----------

